# Doughnut Sugar



## ftbaker (Dec 13, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with commercial doughnut sugar? I know it is a mix of confectioners sugar and cornstarch but am trying to figure out the ratio of sugar to cornstarch. I know that standard confectioners sugar has around 3% cornstarch. I seem to remember the amount of cornstarch in doughnut sugar to be a lot higher. I believe this is to prevent it from melting when applied to a hot or warm product. I am having trouble getting this product in time for a upcoming holiday bake and am wondering if i can sift confectioners sugar and cornstarch together and produce my own. I can't find any helpful info online. Any help on this subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I got a product from my vendor out here in Washington called "Sweet Snow", which was a dextrose and cocoa butter product that prevented melting once I sprinkled it on my products. Of course, when using the Sweet Snow or even just confectioner's sugar I never sprinkled it on a warm product, I always let them cool completely. If you sprinkle when warm, nearly anything would melt.

Here is a link for a donut sugar made by Patisfrance!:

http://www.pastrychef.com/DONUT-SUGAR_p_735.html


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

all i know of is king arthur flour's non-melting sugar.. http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/snow-white-topping-sugar-16-oz


----------

